# Star Wars - The Old Republic



## Brad (Jan 2, 2012)

Star Wars - The Old Republic is the new MMO based in the world of Star Wars. I just started playing it and I'm absolutely hooked. Is anybody here playing it or planning on playing it?


----------



## Keenan (Jan 2, 2012)

That looks like a really cool game!


----------



## Brad (Jan 2, 2012)

It is!


----------



## AndyB (Jan 2, 2012)

One thing that really lacks for me in TOR is the space combat. It's on rails, there's no choice in ship.
However in Star Wars Galaxies, you could pick near any craft and go anywhere. 

I'm not one for MMOs normally.


----------



## Kaiaa (Jan 2, 2012)

Maybe...if I get a new computer, my bf and I may try it out.


----------



## Brad (Jan 3, 2012)

AndyB said:


> I'm not one for MMOs normally.



It doesn't feel like an MMO to me, like WoW, it feels more like a single-player game that just happens to have a multiplayer feature.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jan 3, 2012)

I just got it yesterday, really fun, I was surprised at how well it turned out.


----------



## Morkie (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm playing it and I like it a lot.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jan 4, 2012)

What servers do you guys play on? I can't hardly find anyone to play with on Elysium.


----------



## Brad (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm not at home right nowm but I'm 99% sure I play on Master Gnost-Dural. My name is Arganos, on the Sith Side.
I also play on Vulkar Highway. I play on Master Gnost-Dural more though, considereing my Sith Marauder on that server is level 15.


----------



## Fuse (Jan 5, 2012)

Played the closed beta, thought it was ok but I don't plan on buying it to play it again - I've seen better, free mmos.


----------



## Morkie (Jan 5, 2012)

I play on Elysium mostly, but I have another character on Jekk-Jekk tarr or something like that.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jan 5, 2012)

Morkie said:


> I play on Elysium mostly, but I have another character on Jekk-Jekk tarr or something like that.



I have a level ten merc on Elysium, if you ever wanted to play. Name is Toshek.


----------



## Ashtot (Oct 12, 2012)

I played the free trial on SWtoR and I really like it! I bought for $12 when it went on sale and am waiting for November for it to go free-to-play.


----------



## Zura (Sep 14, 2014)

Is anyone still playing this?


----------



## Ashtot (Sep 14, 2014)

Vaati said:


> Is anyone still playing this?



I have it but haven't been playing it for about a month.


----------

